# large mortise and tenon



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

i just uploaded a video making 1 inch x 3 inch mortise and tenon joint.
please watch here 
making large mortise and tenon by hybrid pantorouter - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Kuldeep, You certainly make those joints look easy.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanx James!! glad you like it


----------

